# Can wife and baby fly on British Passport internally?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

My wife has renewed her SA passport but has not heard back in months. But she has her British passport. Our 9 month baby has her British passport, and I am in the process of applying for her South African passport (we applied for a emergency travel document for her to get to SA)

In order for them to fly from say Pietermaritzburg to Joberg, can they fly on their British passports?

Thanks


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi
To fly internally you only need a photographic ID so a British passport is fine.
Regards


----------

